# BookCliffs Roadless Elk



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Well my father and I are here in Roosevelt tonight and will ride into the roadless area tomorrow for his elk tag. Good luck to the remaining archers and the rifle guys on Sat. I can't wait. Still can't believe I now have 17 pts and hopefully I will draw it next year. I'll post story and pics when we get back ( and I won't be a tease like SWbuckmaster).


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck. Looking forward to the story!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

What Outfitter did you hire ?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

We didn't. A few years back for another hunt we used one and got to know the area.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice ..

Ive been north of you in the Uintas all day Setting up a camp ...

BEAUTIFUL weather in the Basin !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good luck to you and Pop's Judd, hope you guys have a ball....and be safe!


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck. Looking forward to good pics and stories.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This was the first bull we glassed up last Thursday night and he sure is a good looking bull.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This another bull we found in the same canyon as the other bull.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Great videos! thanks for sharing


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the first bull again on Friday night getting lucky. . Can you tell we liked him and wanted to keep tabs?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Opening Morning had us looking for the same bull that got lucky the night before. I found this bull who was in the open.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

In the end it was always going to be that first bull we found and he was down by 8:00 am opening morning.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry the videos are grainy I guess vimeo or tapatalk does that when they are compressed.


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

wow thanks for sharing

Great looking bull too


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great bull! Congrats!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That is awesome! Thanks for the videos.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> In the end it was always going to be that first bull we found and he was down by 8:00 am opening morning.


Question is it really worth a 17 year wait for a 1 hour hunt?

There has to be a better way we can unplug this draw thing.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

stuckduck said:


> Question is it really worth a 17 year wait for a 1 hour hunt?
> 
> There has to be a better way we can unplug this draw thing.


Judging by his dads smile.... yes.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful fronts on that bull! Nice job!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

1 hour hunt? Does that include the many hours at the range, working out to get in shape for those steep climbs up and down the mountain, the hours spent riding into camp, days of scouting to locate and keep tabs on a bull, sleepless nights as bulls were screaming, the more than 6 hour packout, and riding the horses/mules back to the trailhead and offloading and finally leaving tenmile knoll at 12:30 am?

Really I understand what stuckduck is saying, but that is a pretty broad brush to paint with to reduce it to a "1 hour hunt".


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great bull! Congrats to your dad, hopefully there are some bulls left on the roaded side and they will still be screaming next week for my dad's muzzy hunt!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> 1 hour hunt? Does that include the many hours at the range, working out to get in shape for those steep climbs up and down the mountain, the hours spent riding into camp, days of scouting to locate and keep tabs on a bull, sleepless nights as bulls were screaming, the more than 6 hour packout, and riding the horses/mules back to the trailhead and offloading and finally leaving tenmile knoll at 12:30 am?
> 
> Really I understand what stuckduck is saying, but that is a pretty broad brush to paint with to reduce it to a "1 hour hunt".


I not discrediting what you have done to pull off the hunt... its a great bull and will look awesome displayed... just seems that all those years of waiting just goes to quick on opening morning and your done in less than an hour. To me its more about the activity than the event. Once again Very nice bull congrats!! looks like you had a great time with your family.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

He came in just above 352. It was a great hunt.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Solid bull right there! 

Well done,


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicely Done Dude. BTW thanks for an accurate score I'm getting sick of the 370, 380 bull chit everywhere else.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny thing is when we first saw him we guessed 350 on the hoof. When we had him down we thought 340. When he was measured it was 352.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would've guessed 380. I'd shoot that thing 100x over.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the mount, not on the wall yet. The best thing is I drew the tag this year.












































And yea the wife is much better looking than me.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats on the tag this year and nice bull last year. Let us know how it goes! Love the Roadless!!


----------

